# Nice Gym/Health Club in Dumaguete?



## wildlands1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there a nice, western style gym/fitness club in Dumaguete? How about Puerto Galera? IF I ever move there, to either, I'd really want a good gym to work off last nites beers. and any ideas of the monthly dues?


----------

